# Moving to Mexico, and marrying Mexican national soon, some questions.



## shizz702

Hello all,

First off I'd just like to say that I've been lurking this board for a while now and it has been invaluable to my preparation for said move in the title of my thread.

Long story short saddly my fiancee' was hit with a 10 year ban from the USA and deported back to Mexico due to matters out of our control (she was brought into the States as a child and her and her family were given voluntary departure that they neglected). So due to that, the only solution we have to be together is for me to relocate there with her.

It is not our intention to try and sift through the red tape to get her back in the States legally, rather we have decided we just want to start a new life there. So anyways, onto some questions I have. I understand I will be given a tourist visa upon arrival at the airport? What is the typical procedure of this, and is it routine to receive the full 180 days? Would there be any reason they would grant a lesser stay?

My fiancee' has already consulted with the local civil registro and has been told it will be a fairly simple process for us to marry and for me to receive a spousal visa granting me the right to work. I won't hold my breath, and think to myself I'll see when I get there but she said she was told all I need is my passport book, my birth certificate with apostille (which I have both), and my tourist visa, other than that have my birth certificate translated and go through the necessary medical exams and paper work and afterward I will receive my spousal visa and be able to work legally. Any comments on this would be appreciated. I'm sure it's not gonna be as simple as she thinks lol!

For work, like most Americans I want to teach English and completed a 120 hr TEFL certificate and have a BA in Business. We will be staying in a rural area (Coyotepec Estado de Mexico) and I'm wondering how it will be trying to find work as an English teacher there, and presume, I may have to be prepared for long commutes to a nearby city? Fortunately her family is doing ok financially and a few of them have businesses of their own so if all else fails I've been told I can just help out with their endeavors.

Anyways I know this post is long winded, I'm less than 2 weeks away from my big move here and am both excited and nervous. I know it will be a major change but am going open minded and humble, and above all am just glad my lady and I have worked through this and will finally get to be together again. 

Thanks in advance for any feedback or advice.


----------



## DNP

I will try to respond to your question about getting the tourist visa when you arrive at the airport in Mexico. Typically, you will be given the paper you need on your flight to Mexico (along with a form for passing through customs). You'll pass through immigration first, before customs. You should have in your hands your passport and the form for immigration they gave you on the flight, which you should fill out before you land. (Take a pen). When asked how long you intend to stay, tell them: 180 days. That should do it. They'll stamp that form, and all that, and give it back to you with your passport. Important: Keep that form. You will need to present it to immigration again when you leave the country. Then off to customs and Welcome to Mexico.



shizz702 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First off I'd just like to say that I've been lurking this board for a while now and it has been invaluable to my preparation for said move in the title of my thread.
> 
> Long story short saddly my fiancee' was hit with a 10 year ban from the USA and deported back to Mexico due to matters out of our control (she was brought into the States as a child and her and her family were given voluntary departure that they neglected). So due to that, the only solution we have to be together is for me to relocate there with her.
> 
> It is not our intention to try and sift through the red tape to get her back in the States legally, rather we have decided we just want to start a new lifethere. So anyways, onto some questions I have. I understand I will be given a tourist visa upon arrival at the airport? What is the typical procedure of this, and is it routine to receive the full 180 days? Would there be any reason they would grant a lesser stay?
> 
> My fiancee' has already consulted with the local civil registro and has been told it will be a fairly simple process for us to marry and for me to receive a spousal visa granting me the right to work. I won't hold my breath, and think to myself I'll see when I get there but she said she was told all I need is my passport book, my birth certificate with apostille (which I have both), and my tourist visa, other than that have my birth certificate translated and go through the necessary medical exams and paper work and afterward I will receive my spousal visa and be able to work legally. Any comments on this would be appreciated. I'm sure it's not gonna be as simple as she thinks lol!
> 
> For work, like most Americans I want to teach English and completed a 120 hr TEFL certificate and have a BA in Business. We will be staying in a rural area (Coyotepec Estado de Mexico) and I'm wondering how it will be trying to find work as an English teacher there, and presume, I may have to be prepared for long commutes to a nearby city? Fortunately her family is doing ok financially and a few of them have businesses of their own so if all else fails I've been told I can just help out with their endeavors.
> 
> Anyways I know this post is long winded, I'm less than 2 weeks away from my big move here and am both excited and nervous. I know it will be a major change but am going open minded and humble, and above all am just glad my lady and I have worked through this and will finally get to be together again.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any feedback or advice.


----------



## sparks

I've never heard of a general work visa. They are usually for a specific job in one location. Changing jobs or between jobs usually requires a trip to immigration


----------



## circle110

sparks said:


> I've never heard of a general work visa. They are usually for a specific job in one location. Changing jobs or between jobs usually requires a trip to immigration


I hadn't heard of that either under the past visa systems. However, after reading the new system that will take effect this fall, it appears that getting a "work permit" will be easier. The actual way it will function still remains to be seen since INM has yet to write their policies and procedures based on the new law. I can't believe that they are going to open up the job market to foreigners *too* much.

The OP has one thing in their favor -- English schools will frequently take care of arranging a work permit for that job. Downside of teaching English is the pay, frequently under $3 per hour to start.

I was also surprised to see the marriage process to a Mexican described as "easy". I looked into it and decided it was such a ridiculous and expensive hassle that we will be married in the US to avoid it. I realize that the OP doesn't have that option available, unfortunatley. 
Shizz702, the one thing you didn't mention is having to buy the government permit for the right to marry a Mexican citizen, which costs something like $6,000 pesos. Add that to all the other requirements -- the birth certificate, notarized and apostilled and translated by an official translator and, in my case, the divorce decree with the same requirements plus the medical exams plus that permit to marry a Mexican citizen.... ufff. As compared to many US states where you need your passport and that's it, it all seems rather absurd. Again, I understand that you have no other option... suerte!


----------



## tepetapan

I did the Mexican marriage thing 10 years ago and did not think it was such a big deal. And what a (2 day) wedding it was. You don´t get that NOB, not even close.


----------



## maesonna

I don't know how relevant this will be to OP, since everything is changing, but I do have a "general work permit". I started with an employer-specific one, but when the employer decided to drop the project I was working on (it was on a freelance, not employee basis), I applied for a “_cambio de actividad_” and in my visa booklet, the new annotation said that I was authorized to work “_en forma independiente_”.


----------



## circle110

tepetapan said:


> I did the Mexican marriage thing 10 years ago and did not think it was such a big deal. And what a (2 day) wedding it was. You don´t get that NOB, not even close.


Well, we're doing the reception/party portion in Mexico (you're right, there is no comparison)... we're just doing the legal part NOB. 

I guess each person decides what is a PITA and what isn't. I say it's a PITA marrying a Mexican national as a foreigner , especially if you're divorced, when compared to the US where you can do it by just showing a passport and receiving a license by paying $50 instead of $600 plus apostilles, translations and doctors . To each their own definitions. Plus, we're currently here NOB for 4 months so no special trip is required. But shizz702 has no choice so I guess my point is moot in their case. 

Maesonna, I think that may be very relevant to the OP. If he wants a general work permit he may well have to do what you did. I know of several others who got a "freelance" type work permit in a similar way as you but none who just received one out of the gate. Again, we still don't know what the new law will bring.


----------



## johnmex

I _believe_ it is possible to get a "general" work visa if he can* prove* his wife to be dependent on his income. It would be easier if they had kids….wink wink, nudge nudge


----------



## maesonna

johnmex said:


> I _believe_ it is possible to get a "general" work visa if he can* prove* his wife to be dependent on his income.


My own case is a counter-example, as well as those of several other people I know. In my own case, being a woman married to a man (who supports us both), I have no wife to support, and all I had to prove was that I was qualified to do the work, without reference to my husband's income.


----------



## shizz702

Thanks for all in the input guys I appreciate it.

I am aware we will have to obtain a permit to marry, but lol didn't know it was gonna cost that much! Oh well guess we will do what we have to do.

Right now I am just going off her hearsay, according to the civil registro per her, it will be a simple process, but maybe that is because it is in a rural town? I don't know, but do know from what I've researched it can be a pain, but as noted, in my case I don't have a choice, we have to, and want to, tie the knot. Also, she said teh lady she spoke with at the registro said I'll be eligible to work after we marry and I get my spousal visa. I assume though as one of you mentioned we will have to prove she can she can be financially responsible for me, which will not be a problem.

I'm glad to hear that things are looking up foreigners getting work permits, and hope that I can find work teaching there. I'm not concerned at all about the pay, as long as I can just garner an income to help contribute and all. Her and I have acquired a nice little sum of savings, and her family owns a few homes and is going to let us stay in one rent free, so fortunately we won't be in a position desperate for money.

I just hope everything goes smoothly with our marriage and for me to get my visa and all. After what we went through here in the states we want to do everything legitimately.

Thanks again for the input guys. I will definitely give updates once I embark on this journey!


----------



## Solomon

I am married to a Mexican national, I did the process myself, I would really say it wasn't all that difficult or expensive.

The permit to marry a Mexican national is $2,657.56 pesos, it took a while to get. It is possible to find a translator that charges $250-$400 pesos per page. Most US States charge less than $25 USD for apostilles, though the apostille process can be a little bit of a hassle if you are out of country, but it is very possible.


----------



## Lsanchez124

If you have a BA in Business, I would consider moving to an area that's less rural. and opening a business in your fiancés name, it will be easier in her name, and you'll have the business savvy 

You'll probably make more this way then if you try teaching..


----------



## shizz702

Solomon said:


> I am married to a Mexican national, I did the process myself, I would really say it wasn't all that difficult or expensive.
> 
> The permit to marry a Mexican national is $2,657.56 pesos, it took a while to get. It is possible to find a translator that charges $250-$400 pesos per page. Most US States charge less than $25 USD for apostilles, though the apostille process can be a little bit of a hassle if you are out of country, but it is very possible.


Glad to hear things went smooth for you. I already have the apostille, we will just have to get the translation.

How long did it take for you guys to get your permit?


----------



## shizz702

Lsanchez124 said:


> If you have a BA in Business, I would consider moving to an area that's less rural. and opening a business in your fiancés name, it will be easier in her name, and you'll have the business savvy
> 
> You'll probably make more this way then if you try teaching..


This is also a consideration my lady and I have discussed. Initially at least we want to settle there though cause all of her family lives there. Also a few of her uncles have their own businesses, and her mother has considered starting one that she wants me to help with, so those are other things for me to think about. Teaching is something I'd like to do, but am not totally dependent on it .


----------



## Solomon

I submitted the paperwork on the first day that they were back to work in January of 2010 and got the permit on February 6 or 7 of that year. I have heard of them getting done in less than a week though.


----------



## soymexiquense

Coyotepec, I live near that place, we are making a web page of "Estado de Mexico", and soon we will be doing an article of Coyotepec.

Soymexiquense dot com/en

We are paying a person to help us traslate the web page from spanish to english

I think you could try to make a local web page about Coyotepec, and with that, then you can offer your services as english teacher, in that web page
This is a good formula: Make a web page, of news, photos, about Coyotepec, and with that, your web page will have visits, and, many people will se your teaching offering, also, you can offer other people to offer another kind of services, and win an extra money with that

Just an idea

Regards from Cuautitlan Izcalli


----------



## Shakc21

*Keep us posted*



shizz702 said:


> Thanks for all in the input guys I appreciate it.
> 
> I am aware we will have to obtain a permit to marry, but lol didn't know it was gonna cost that much! Oh well guess we will do what we have to do.
> 
> Right now I am just going off her hearsay, according to the civil registro per her, it will be a simple process, but maybe that is because it is in a rural town? I don't know, but do know from what I've researched it can be a pain, but as noted, in my case I don't have a choice, we have to, and want to, tie the knot. Also, she said teh lady she spoke with at the registro said I'll be eligible to work after we marry and I get my spousal visa. I assume though as one of you mentioned we will have to prove she can she can be financially responsible for me, which will not be a problem.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that things are looking up foreigners getting work permits, and hope that I can find work teaching there. I'm not concerned at all about the pay, as long as I can just garner an income to help contribute and all. Her and I have acquired a nice little sum of savings, and her family owns a few homes and is going to let us stay in one rent free, so fortunately we won't be in a position desperate for money.
> 
> I just hope everything goes smoothly with our marriage and for me to get my visa and all. After what we went through here in the states we want to do everything legitimately.
> 
> Thanks again for the input guys. I will definitely give updates once I embark on this journey!


Very interesting post and thread. I am moving to Mexico and plan on marrying my girlfriend sometime in the future, so please do let me know how things really went for you, sure will be helpful when my time comes. Good luck and wish you the best
Shak


----------



## shizz702

soymexiquense said:


> Coyotepec, I live near that place, we are making a web page of "Estado de Mexico", and soon we will be doing an article of Coyotepec.
> 
> Soymexiquense dot com/en
> 
> We are paying a person to help us traslate the web page from spanish to english
> 
> I think you could try to make a local web page about Coyotepec, and with that, then you can offer your services as english teacher, in that web page
> This is a good formula: Make a web page, of news, photos, about Coyotepec, and with that, your web page will have visits, and, many people will se your teaching offering, also, you can offer other people to offer another kind of services, and win an extra money with that
> 
> Just an idea
> 
> Regards from Cuautitlan Izcalli


Excellent idea! I will definitely look into doing that, even if it is just a blog or some form of a free webpage. I've noticed there isn't much info on this area online, once your page is done can you link me to it? Also, since you live near the area, how do you like it? Also, if you ever need any help with translations, drop me a line as I am good with friends with a Profesora de Espanol here who reads and writes English fluently, and I always consult her for these things, and I can link you up with her. She translated my CV and if it wasn't for having to have an official do the birth certificate, I would have had her do that too lol.

Another thing I have in the works is I am thinking about writing a book about this experience. I think it will make for a good story. The cool thing is when looking at this from a positive point of view there are lots of opportunities and productive things I can do. Thanks again for the suggestion, I will definitely put it to use.


----------



## shizz702

Shakc21 said:


> Very interesting post and thread. I am moving to Mexico and plan on marrying my girlfriend sometime in the future, so please do let me know how things really went for you, sure will be helpful when my time comes. Good luck and wish you the best
> Shak


Well looks like you can relate to me then! I will be updating this thread as time goes on so just stay tuned 

This way others can see how our experience goes with going through the marriage and visa process and all.

Thanks for the kind words and I wish you the best as well.


----------



## aaron1234

*Shizz702*

Shizz702,

I'm in Scottsdale, Arizona. My wife of 6 years and I (Nat. born US Cit.) are going through almost the exact same thing. We have been screwing with this for six years and we are throwing in the towel.

All her family is just south of Coyotepec in Ecatepec. If you have never been it is a great place. I don't know if we will settle in Mexico forever, but at least it will give us some time to figure stuff out.

It is a little hot in Mexico now. Not so much in Estado de Mexico, check out blogdelnarco dot com and search for your area.

We should really get in contact. I know of many other peeps who are dealing with this same crap. send an email with your contact info attn Aaron to contact at eurowaytransportation dot com.

We are looking at a September 1 departure date.

This whole thing has been Bull [email protected]%. We have been together for 9 years and married for six years. 



Aaron


----------



## shizz702

aaron1234 said:


> Shizz702,
> 
> I'm in Scottsdale, Arizona. My wife of 6 years and I (Nat. born US Cit.) are going through almost the exact same thing. We have been screwing with this for six years and we are throwing in the towel.
> 
> All her family is just south of Coyotepec in Ecatepec. If you have never been it is a great place. I don't know if we will settle in Mexico forever, but at least it will give us some time to figure stuff out.
> 
> It is a little hot in Mexico now. Not so much in Estado de Mexico, check out blogdelnarco dot com and search for your area.
> 
> We should really get in contact. I know of many other peeps who are dealing with this same crap. send an email with your contact info attn Aaron to contact at eurowaytransportation dot com.
> 
> We are looking at a September 1 departure date.
> 
> This whole thing has been Bull [email protected]%. We have been together for 9 years and married for six years.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron


Hey Aaron,

I feel for you brotha! I will definitely drop you an email as I'm very curious to hear more about your story and plans. That would be great if we could link up in the future too since you are going to be close by the area. I'm totally unfamiliar with it as I've never been there, but that is great to hear that it is nice.

I can totally relate to your frustration, as the laws are very harsh these days and there is so much red tape to cut through. That's why we just decided for me to relocate there cause unfortunately it's the only way. But hey, I'm being positive and looking forward to starting a new life. Things ain't so great in los estados unidos these days anyway.

Take care, and I'll shoot you an email later today.


----------

